# Are my skins toast?



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

The past three times I've been out the glue from my skins just sticks to the base of my ski. I've tried waxing my skis the night before going out, yesterday I tried taking some of the glue off the skins with a warm iron and brown paper. Nothing has worked. Thoughts?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

sounds like a reglue is needed...
Telemarktips.com has a couple good posts about how to reglue.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

Found out Neptune's will do the reglue for $80 time/materials. I don't think I'm going to bother f*cking this up myself. It'll probably take me 3-4 hours and a lot of aggravation. I'll give the guy doing the work a sixer and hopefully they come out like new.

BD has a nice video on how to do the reglue on their website. They got some hip music and good editing to make it look easy as baking pie.


----------

